# Understanding signals



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

After reading about signals, I don't understand all of the rules. Too many combos. So what I want to know is a simple configuration with a turnout. I am thinking red is stop, green for go straight thru, yellow for diverge route, and what is blinking yellow for?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

If you're simplifying it down to just that, then ignore any flashing aspects.

Signal aspects (the particular combination of coloured lights) can be (and are) slightly different from railroad to railroad. Meaning is conveyed by the colour AND position of the lights.

Easiest, over-simplified signal concept explanation:

Green = Go
Yellow = Stop at Next Signal
Red = Stop

With two or more heads,
Colored (not red) light on top head = normal speed / straight route
Colored (not red) light on lower head = slow speed / diverging route

E.g.: 
High green: Clear
Low yellow: Slow speed past signal/through switches, stop at next signal

Like I said, slightly over-simplified, but signal indications are actually VERY logical once you understand the general practices; even when they get complicated with all sorts of flashing yellow and green lights.

(BTW, if you want to get more complicated, you need to identify what railroad you're modelling (I assume Santa Fe from your avatar?) or rule book you're using. That will change some of the specific answers.)


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, yes I do want a very simple set of signal rules at this time just for functionality. Might just make up my own for effect. LOL Later when i get into the computer control, I will attempt to set the signals for accuracy per SF rules of the 50s.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I found this for you to look at. There are others out there I just don't have my other link on this computer. Just google it to look for more info, Santa Fe signal aspects.

http://www.lundsten.dk/us_signaling/aspects_atsf1995/index.html


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That's pretty good for me . Thanks


----------

